# Eye of Vengeance



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> When the twisted Dark Mechanicus priests of the Bloodborn descend upon Quintarn, the Ultramarines are quick to move in defence of their prized agri-world. However, it soon becomes apparent that the planet’s fate will not be decided by the massed battle companies of the Space Marines, but by the actions of just one lowly sergeant – Torias Telion. A master marksman and Scout with a long history of service to the Chapter, Telion must now face the worst of the Bloodborn’s technological terrors and secure the city of Idrisia fom the enemy advance, if the Ultramarines are to have any hope of prevailing against an enemy whose numbers swell with every victory.


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/ultramarines/eye-of-vengeance.html

A new Audio Drama! Awesome!


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Besides another novel about the ultra smurfs, I've always liked Telion.
Deffinetly going to buy it! :victory:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ultrasmurfs getting Rambo now? Oh dear, a new reason to hate them.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

He always was rambo! :grin:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

40k has rambo in Marbo!! 

Telion is more like hanno from Ultimate force

Honestly I'm more interested in the dark mechanicus aspect of the book, they are very rarely mentioned or used as protagonists, and they need to redeem themselves after their outing in Titanicus. Hopefully they'll get a slight light on them rather than oh look scary mechanical monster incoming that we have seen


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

ah poo...another hie hard book about 1 warrior who defeats a whole army...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best fights are!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Looks good...

*Blows brain out*

Cover art would have been more appealing.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> ah poo...another hie hard book about 1 warrior who defeats a whole army...


This, and its audio. Two things why i wont get it.

If you want read some kind of distantly similar book, read Sniper on the Eastern Front. One of most gruesome books i read.


----------

